

Slick Web 2.0 data grids with jQuery - Beka
http://www.webplicity.net/flexigrid

======
markbao
There isn't much help or documentation available for this, but I managed to
find the following pages:

<http://codeigniter.com/forums/viewthread/75326/>

on that page are listed some expanded examples

PHP example: <http://sanderkorvemaker.nl/test/flexigrid/> RoR example:
<http://www.nickfessel.com/>

------
mattdennewitz
interesting take on the extjs aesthetic -- might become a viable alternative,
given their (still kind of) new gpl licensing and the widespread adoption of
jquery

------
trezor
_Bandwidth Limit Exceeded The server is temporarily unable to service your
request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try
again later._

Guess it was a time-limited offer then :)

